# Paph. In-Charm Helen (In-Charm Lady x helenae)



## incharm (Apr 18, 2022)

These are Paph. (In-Charm Lady x helenae). I named this cross Paph. In-Charm Helen.
Because I personally don't like the big size of the multiflora plant, so that I like to use helenae for breeding. My wish is to make a compact multiflora plant with colorful flowers, and of course, should be easy flowering. I think the goal was roughly reached. Happy with the result.
Note: In-Charm Lady = (Lady Isabel x moquetteanum)


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 18, 2022)

Well that certainly turned out wonderful!


----------



## Cklinger (Apr 18, 2022)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Ray (Apr 18, 2022)

Great!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 18, 2022)

Cool. When will these be available in the US?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 18, 2022)

I'd say you pretty much got your wish.


----------



## Just1more (Apr 19, 2022)

So beautifu! Wow, I’d love to have one. Multiflora on a windowsill!


----------



## incharm (Apr 19, 2022)

TyroneGenade said:


> Cool. When will these be available in the US?


Anytime! If you have a import permit.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 19, 2022)

incharm said:


> Anytime! If you have a import permit.


Alas I do not... but if anyone else reading this has one and is contemplating an order please keep me in mind...


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 20, 2022)

This is pretty.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 21, 2022)

incharm said:


> .....Because I personally don't like the big size of the multiflora plant, so that I like to use helenae for breeding. My wish is to make a compact multiflora plant with colorful flowers, and of course, should be easy flowering. ........


I can follow this aim and so far the result is pretty nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2022)

lovely outcome


----------



## gego (Apr 21, 2022)

Very positive result. Congrats!!!


----------



## incharm (Apr 25, 2022)

A similar cross. This is (Transvaal x helenae).


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 27, 2022)

Out of curiosity, how big do these plants measure?


----------



## incharm (Apr 28, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Out of curiosity, how big do these plants measure?


About 30cm in single leaf length. Smaller in first blooming.
The picture is a first blooming of (Vanguard x helenae), over 20cm in leaf length.


----------



## Murray F (Aug 10, 2022)

Very nice great outcome


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 10, 2022)

The pouch colour is a standout.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 10, 2022)

incharm said:


> About 30cm in single leaf length. Smaller in first blooming.
> The picture is a first blooming of (Vanguard x helenae), over 20cm in leaf length.


Do you have many others of this grex coming along? Would love to see a range of outcomes


----------



## Sebo (Sep 13, 2022)

It’s beautiful! Please keep us posted on updates and developments!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 15, 2022)

Normally I'm not so crazy about complex crosses.... but these ones are just fabulously great!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 18, 2022)

You are definitely on to something here with these two crosses. Have you crossed wilhelmenae onto either of these crosses?


----------



## Rhouse (Sep 18, 2022)

Great idea. Love what you’re doing. Love to see additional pictures from this project


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 19, 2022)

incharm said:


> Anytime! If you have a import permit.


can you get stuff to Tamiami? (since it's too late for the redlands show)


----------



## incharm (Dec 3, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> can you get stuff to Tamiami? (since it's too late for the redlands show)


I'll join to Tamiami Show next January. If you have interesting to doing pre-order, I can send you my list.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 3, 2022)

incharm said:


> I'll join to Tamiami Show next January. If you have interesting to doing pre-order, I can send you my list.


Yes please send me list!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 3, 2022)

I'm tempted. Can I see the list also?


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 3, 2022)

incharm said:


> I'll join to Tamiami Show next January. If you have interesting to doing pre-order, I can send you my list.


yes please...


----------



## Just1more (Dec 3, 2022)

I’d like to see a list also.


----------



## incharm (Dec 3, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes please send me list!


Welcome! Please give me your email address.
Or send email to [email protected]


----------



## incharm (Dec 3, 2022)

Just1more said:


> I’d like to see a list also.


Welcome! Please give me your email address.
Or send email to [email protected]


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 4, 2022)

incharm said:


> Welcome! Please give me your email address.
> Or send email to [email protected]


Just emailed! Thanks!


----------



## incharm (Dec 4, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'm tempted. Can I see the list also?


Please email me. [email protected]


----------



## incharm (Dec 4, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Just emailed! Thanks!


List was sent. Please check email.


----------

